# Toxic Plants/Trees



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

*I didn't see this on here already - But then again I didn't see the safe list at first either *​ 
*Unsafe Plants*​ 

*Harmful Plants (first source)*
Amaryllis - bulbs
American Yew
Avocado
Azalea - leaves
Balsam Pear - seeds, outer rind of fruit
Baneberry - berries, root
Bird of Paradise - seeds
Black Locust - bark, sprouts, foliage
Blue-green Algae - some forms toxic
Boxwood - leaves, stems
Buckthorn - fruit, bark
Buttercup - sap, bulbs
Caladium - leaves
Calla Lily - leaves
Castor Bean - also castor oil, leaves
Chalice Vine/Trumpet vine
Christmas Candle - sap
Clematis/Virginia Bower
Coral Plant - seeds
Cowslip/Marsh Marigold
Daffodil - bulbs
Daphne - berries
Datura - berries
Deadly Amanita
Death Camas
Delphinium
Deffenbachia/Dumb Cane - leaves
Eggplant - fruit okay
Elephants Ear/Taro - leaves, stem
English Ivy berries, leaves
English Yew
False Henbane
Fly Agaric Mushroom - Deadly Amanita
Foxglove - leaves, seeds
Golden Chain/Laburnum 
Hemlock - also water the plant is in
Henbane - seeds
Holly - berries
Horse Chestnut/Buckeye - nuts, twigs
Hyacinth - bulbs
Hydrangea - flower bud
Indian Turnip/Jack-in-Pulpit
Iris/Blue Flag - bulbs
Jack-in-the-Pulpit
Japanese Yew - needles, seeds
Java Bean - lima bean - uncooked
Juniper - needles, stems, berries
Lantana - immature berries
Larkspur
Laurel
Lily of the Valley - also water the plant is in
Lobelia
Locoweed 
Lords and Ladies/Cuckoopint
Marijuana/Hemp - leaves
Mayapple - fruit is safe
Mescal Beans - seeds
Mistletoe - berries
Mock Orange - fruit
Monkshood/Aconite - leaves, root
Morning Glory
Narcissus - bulbs
Nightshade - all varieties
Oleander - leaves, branches, nectar
Philodendron - leaves and stem
Pointsetta - leaves, roots, immature
Poison Ivy - sap
Poison Oak - sap
Pokeweed/Inkberry - leaf,root,young berries
Potato - eyes, new shoots
Privet
Rhododendron
Rhubarb - leaves
Rosary Peas/Indian Licorice - seeds
Skunk Cabbage
Snowdrop
Snow on the Mountain/Ghostweed
Sweet Pea - seeds, fruit
Tobacco - leaves
Virginia Creeper - sap
Water Hemlock 
Western Yew 
Wisteria
Yam bean - roots, immature roots


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Actually there is one  if you look up at the sticky thread there is one posted on Safe plants and trees.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

lol my bad, I must of been looking in the wrong area


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

hehe.... thats ok you might have some on there that weren't posted before so all is good


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

It's ok  Thanks for the information anyway


----------

